# people please put pics of ur enclosures



## inferno (Aug 4, 2009)

IT would be really help full to me


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## inferno (Aug 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


>


awesome room were did you get the net cages? do you have phasmids?


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 4, 2009)

inferno said:


> awesome room were did you get the net cages? do you have phasmids?


Thank you, inferno.  I get the cages here: http://livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php. And no, I don't keep phasmids.


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 4, 2009)

Before:












After:


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...osure&amp;st=20

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?ac...te=%2Benclosure


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...osure&amp;st=20http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?ac...te=%2Benclosure


Thanks Rick i was looking for those threads to post here.


----------



## inferno (Aug 4, 2009)

wow.. thats a good thread. some crazy awesome setups. good ideas to


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 4, 2009)

inferno said:


> wow.. thats a good thread. some crazy awesome setups. good ideas to


Not only that, but last night I had to be waiting at my computer for a while, and I used the time to see how many members who made enclosures stayed on the forum, as opposed to dropping out. The percentage was higher than for those who didn't (based on a random sampling from early 2008), so build an enclosure and stick around!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 4, 2009)

I use plastic containers, but in a pinch a box will do, see link below.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...=7094&amp;st=80


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 9, 2009)

inferno said:


> IT would be really help full to me








Thats my latest. I am keeping an adult Chinese mantis in it for mating. I like to use either these plastic storage containers or the reusable food ones. I will try to post better pictures later.


----------



## -MK- (Aug 9, 2009)

Katnapper said:


>


 :lol: It sounds like the cat at the end of the video actually says, "Bye" in a really high-pitched voice! :lol: 

Great video!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 10, 2009)

-MK- said:


> :lol: It sounds like the cat at the end of the video actually says, "Bye" in a really high-pitched voice! :lol: Great video!


Thanks, Mike!  She talks and talks and talks all of the time... can't shut her up!  (Not that I usually ever want to)


----------



## inferno (Aug 11, 2009)

i went out and bought alot of tubberware to put them in


----------



## -MK- (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, here's a very cheap and easy design. The plastic containers are less than $2.50 for a pack of two at Walmart, and come with lids which have a raised part in the middle, which provides a convenient line to cut to. I used a utility knife like a carpenter might use, with the lid underside-up on a piece of plywood. The screen can be bought in large rolls for about $3.00 at Menards - maybe Walmart too. The only other thing you'll need is a roll of electrical tape, which cost about $2.00, and a pair of scissors to cut the screen and the tape. Cut the screen so there's about 1/4-inch overlap beyond each edge of the hole you cut in the lid, and tape it down as flatly and evenly as you can to the underside. Press the tape down firmly enough that you can see the pattern of the screen through the tape. You might want to check it whenever the lid is off and snug it back down if necessary - a large mantis hanging from it regularly plus the flexing of the lid when it's pulled off can stretch the tape slightly over time.

I'd recommend these for larger mantids - like Chinese L3 and up. Even when pressed firmly against the screen and lid, there can be a very narrow edge of tape exposed which is still a little sticky at first. I saw a couple of L3s get a leg stuck to it for a second on the first night, but they easily pulled free. For smaller mantids, the electrical tape could probably be covered with something less sticky and less thick, like painter's tape.

My girlfriend and I made eight of these in about an hour. They are 7" tall, and 7"x7" at the top. At the bottom they're more like 6"x6", and stack quite neatly if you want to put a screened cutout in one of the sides. Also, a full-size paper towel folded into quarters or a half-sheet one folded in half perfectly covers the floor once it's misted and tucked in.

The mantis pictured is my largest Chinese, with only a molt or two to go before becoming an adult. As you can see, he's got plenty of room for now. We'll just have to see how much bigger he gets.  


























Gratuitous mugging for the camera.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 11, 2009)

-MK- said:


> Ok, here's a very cheap and easy design. The plastic containers are less than $2.50 for a pack of two at Walmart, and come with lids which have a raised part in the middle, which provides a convenient line to cut to. I used a utility knife like a carpenter might use, with the lid underside-up on a piece of plywood. The screen can be bought in large rolls for about $3.00 at Menards - maybe Walmart too. The only other thing you'll need is a roll of electrical tape, which cost about $2.00, and a pair of scissors to cut the screen and the tape. Cut the screen so there's about 1/4-inch overlap beyond each edge of the hole you cut in the lid, and tape it down as flatly and evenly as you can to the underside. Press the tape down firmly enough that you can see the pattern of the screen through the tape. You might want to check it whenever the lid is off and snug it back down if necessary - a large mantis hanging from it regularly plus the flexing of the lid when it's pulled off can stretch the tape slightly over time.I'd recommend these for larger mantids - like Chinese L3 and up. Even when pressed firmly against the screen and lid, there can be a very narrow edge of tape exposed which is still a little sticky at first. I saw a couple of L3s get a leg stuck to it for a second on the first night, but they easily pulled free. For smaller mantids, the electrical tape could probably be covered with something less sticky and less thick, like painter's tape.


Looks good, Mike!  You could use hot glue to attach the screening too, if you don't want to take a chance with any sticky edges or even through the mesh. Also it would probably be more secure and permanent. What about when you go to wash the lids?



I'm wondering if the tape might eventually come loose.


----------



## -MK- (Aug 11, 2009)

Good point. The glue would look nicer too. We just made these last week, so this is definitely "version 1.0" of them. I haven't even bothered to cut the feeding holes in the sides yet. We'll see how the tape holds up over time, and maybe have a glue gun by then.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 11, 2009)

-MK- said:


> "version 1.0"


That's funny... I'm constantly revising and trying to improve my housing "designs!" You'll love a hot glue gun if you get one... I use it for lots more than mantis related enclosures. I know lots of people recommend the low temp gun, but I've got one and hate it. I LOVE my big, powerful high heat glue gun... (well, except when I accidentally drip some hot glue on myself! eeekk... ouch, tend to blister). But sooo many uses!


----------



## hierodula (Aug 13, 2009)

where did you get those tubs, they look great


----------



## mythal (Aug 14, 2009)

At the moment I'm using this for my L5 Idolos. Made it myself, originally with some lowland nepenthes, orchids and tillandsia in mind, but works well enough with mantids as well.

Heat (35c at top, around 28c middle) and lighting are provided by two fluorescent plant tubes. Humidity is kept up with a waterfall (mantids seem to like to hang over it) and spraying. The floor is covered with a layer of fine sand, which is quite easy to keep clean, does not support mold, though at the cost of a little humidity.

The size is only about 70x30x70 cm (2'4'' x 1' x 2'4''), so most likely in time I'll have to move some occupants to another terrarium, as it would otherwise get a bit crowded.


----------



## inferno (Aug 15, 2009)

now thats just an awesome enclosure


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 15, 2009)

EDIT: Oops double post.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 15, 2009)

kmsgameboy said:


> Thats my latest. I am keeping an adult Chinese mantis in it for mating. I like to use either these plastic storage containers or the reusable food ones. I will try to post better pictures later.


Is that enough ventilation for a Chinese Mantid?


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 15, 2009)

mantidsaresweet said:


> Is that enough ventilation for a Chinese Mantid?


I dont see why not. The openings I cut are about 2x4 and 2x2. The container isnt air tight. There are small gaps around the handle also. They seem to be perfectly happy in thier homes!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 15, 2009)

inferno said:


> IT would be really help full to me


Here are a couple more pics of my enclosures.

Food container enclosure

Storage container enclosure

Mantis display stand


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 15, 2009)

kmsgameboy said:


> Here are a couple more pics of my enclosures.Food container enclosure
> 
> Storage container enclosure
> 
> Mantis display stand


You can copy the direct image code for forums and we would not have to click to open these up they would just be displayed.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Emile said:


> You can copy the direct image code for forums and we would not have to click to open these up they would just be displayed.


When I try that it always says something is wrong with my link....


----------

